

Storing Emails from These Senators Will Be Easy, If They Ever Send One - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/12/us/politics/storing-emails-from-these-senators-will-be-easy-if-they-ever-send-one.html

======
aj_icracked
Sounds like our peeps in Washington.

